# Hopedale Fishing report!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

The winds calmed this past weekend and we were able to get out after the speckled trout and we found them hungry and eager to take our baits. Solid trout up the 3 lbs with steady action. We have live shrimp now and that is what they want. Get them started withe shrimp and then the plastics will do the job too as long as 1 to 2 rods are trowing the live stuff to keep the bite on. The redfish are in the shallow ponds and points with shell bottoms and moving water live or dead shrimp floated with the current will get your rod bent for sure. the Miiss River is rising and will affect us some but the trout are on and should stay on.

ENJOY THE PIC'S! OR BETTER YET GIVE ME CALL AND COME ENJOY CATCHING THEM YOURSELF. I HAVE SOME OPENINGS LEFT FOR MAY AND JUNE.

CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good lord, that a bunch of fish


----------

